
ZFS on Linux repo renamed to openzfs/ZFS - 0mp
https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs
======
DogRunner
Awesome! Hopefully there will be some more activity on the pull requests as
well, as there are a few nice features waiting so long to be included.

~~~
rkwasny
True, for example zstd support has been in the queue for ages

------
whalesalad
This is a much needed rebranding from zfsonlinux.

~~~
pnako
I don't get it. Is file system branding that important?

~~~
whalesalad
Branding and marketing is the most important thing in the universe for an open
source project.

------
rudolph9
Does it still have a license that raises concerns about Oracle potentially
squeezing users of zfs?

------
berbec
Can you resize a zpool yet?

~~~
silverreads
Not as well as JFS2 nope.

